# Shivering but not hypo?



## Ruth Goode (Aug 13, 2010)

Carly was shivering while we were out shopping and we thought it's another hypo so tested her blood level (in the middle of mall) it was 8.5, how strange. Still we gave her couple of fruit shoots, it was buy one and get another free and she drank them both and ate bit of pizza, now she is back to normal.  How strange!


----------



## tiddlywinks (Aug 13, 2010)

If shivering is the "normal" first sign for her, i understand your concern. I also understand frustrations of never being Totally sure of whats going on. But ...and please please dont think this is a criticism .... but many a time i have seen what might be start of hypo when it isnt at all. Hence i am saying ...so maybe she was simply cold? Jolly good idea to test though.
(oh dear i only joined about an hour ago so do tell me to butt out if you want to BUT better still believe that i do want to help i.e. i mean well, ok?)


----------



## bev (Aug 13, 2010)

Like tiddleywinks has said it could be that she was simply cold. Or it could be that she was high and had a sudden drop - although technically not a hypo - the sudden fall from high to a lower level might have made her 'feel' the same symptoms of a real hypo?Bev


----------



## Copepod (Aug 13, 2010)

There's a lovely expression quoted by medics "when you hear hooves (in Europe), look for horses, not zebras" - in other words, consider the most common explanations first, but if they don't fit, then keeping looking for answers. Stating the blooming obvious, but as Tiddlywinks and Bev have already said, it's right to test to confirm / rule out hypo / hyper, treat as feels right, while also putting on a jacket and having some warm food.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi my daughter has been complaining of being cold, she is not diabetic though. I just think it's just our british 'summer time weather'. So glad she wasn't having a hypo. Sheena


----------



## Copepod (Aug 13, 2010)

Or was Carly under an air conditioning vent in the shopping mall?


----------



## Ruth Goode (Aug 15, 2010)

Thank you, I think it was as Bev said it's may be her level was high and had sudden dropped, it's been dropping since. She had her 1st hypo yesterday in a month.


----------

